# real or fake winstrol tablets



## tiger666 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

i have just purchased some stanazol tablets, from a supplier that i usually get my products from, i have browsed the internet and cannot find a picture to match the tablets i have.

below is the make of the tablets

*STANOL STANOZOLOL (MARCH PHARMACEUTICAL) 100 X 10MG TABLETS*

The tabllets are a dark rich yellow colour and have a line on just one side that runs through the middle

has any body had these before and if so did they work.

any feedback will be much appreciated as i am waiting to add them in my cycle


----------



## Murder (Feb 15, 2011)

Just run it. If your elbows ache in a week or so, you will know you have Winny. Confirmation would be a dead libido. 

Do you plan on running some test with that? Honestly, winny sucks. Just throw it in the trash.


----------



## tiger666 (Feb 15, 2011)

am running 50mg of test prop eod, but a wanted to include the winny as av heard ya can use it in a bulking cycle aswell as a cutting cycle. just didnt wanna take them incase they werent the real deal


----------



## cutright (Feb 15, 2011)

I just go to wp now man...dont have to worry about fake gear there..hes got a great deal going on now for 24 hours...check it out bro!
!!! 24h limited offer!!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 15, 2011)

here is interested pic and info!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 15, 2011)

here some info from march comapny

Also March has renamed and re-registered Stanol because of the mass counterfeiting problems. Stanol has been renamed Stanozolol.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 15, 2011)

Your product is 100% fake..bad fake, sorry you got scammed.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 15, 2011)

Damn bro you got took. Stick to the sponsor section. Any one of them won't dick you over. Unless you count prices...

And whoever said winny belongs in the trash is retarded. I'm 2 weeks into some GP stuff and it's the bomb. A little endurance/strength increase and MAJOR changes in my muscle composition, pumps, and vascularity. But I'm also doing 750mg of test E so I didn't expect the strength gains to be that noticable.


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 15, 2011)

you can't really judge a book by it's cover. it looks like a P.O.S that i would never take but run it and see what happens. it might be some awesome over the top over dosed stuff and you blow up


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 15, 2011)

Take only tabs for 7 days..none other emds! and you will see how they work
but this tabs are NEVER march pharmaceuticals!


----------



## GMO (Feb 15, 2011)

Murder said:


> J Honestly, winny sucks. Just throw it in the trash.



No, no my friend...you are sadly mistaken.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Stanol-By March Pharmaceutical* 















. 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 15, 2011)

These are what some of the 5mg tabs look like.  I have tried to find the 10mg tabs but I can seem to find one that shows that they real.  Do you live in the UK by chance?


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 15, 2011)

No one can tell you for sure if they are real or fake. They may be a knock-off of a brand but that doesn't make them fake.

Give them a try, if you don't feel anything shortly well then you have your answer.


----------



## tiger666 (Feb 16, 2011)

cheers guys, im gonna run them anyways for a week, ive been taking test prop for 3 weeks now and my weight has stayed at 12 stone 2, and now ive been taking these suposidly winny tabs for a week now, 5 a day and av put on 9 plbs so havnt a clue what they are


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 16, 2011)

LOL they are working I guess. Here are a few ways to inspect your products this is for orals

1. Check for markings.  Pharm companies mark their tabs with a unique symbols of codes. Usually plain or blank tabs could be a sign of a UGL setup 
2. Examine the Blend.  The fill inside the tablets should be blended to complete uniformity.  You should not see specks or spots in the final product. 
3.Weigh the tabs.  Compare the weights.  Pharm products are made to strict standards, and the weights will be extremely even. Compare one to one then ten to ten to see if you find a difference. UGLs are usually inconsistant. 
4. Visually assess the overall quality.  Tablets production is a difficult process to perfect.  Pharm companies go to great efforts to ensure their products are made to perfection.  UGLs usually don't put in as much time to assure this.  Make sure the tabs appear like you would expect from local pharm. Are they very clean? Relatively undamaged from transit?  Is the color even? Is the tablet laminated? 

Just some tips on what to look for to spot fakes and counterfeits or UGLs  that aren't of very good quality.


----------



## tiger666 (Feb 16, 2011)

All try and get a photo of a tablet uploaded the morrow, the tablets are in perfect condition, each one, they dont crumble when aplying a heavy load to them. the colour of each one is a rich yellow colour

av uploaded a photo of it, its not thye best.

its about 6mm in diameter


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 16, 2011)

If they look ok then I would give em a shot and see what happens.  From what you said they seem to be working


----------



## gerard4864 (Feb 22, 2011)

what does gp stand for ?sry newbie


----------



## D0C (Feb 22, 2011)

hmmmmmmm


----------



## mrpaulallen65 (Mar 3, 2011)

hi  i got 500 of those stanol 10mg tabs and for me there can be no active ingredient or if there is it is very minimal.. in the end i took ten a day and i was stacking with karachi sustanon at 1000mgs a week and didnt gain even a pound of body weigh, needless to say i wasnt impressed..so if you have the same stanol tabs i wouldnt hold your breath, according to steroid books they should be green in colour.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 3, 2011)

all your gear is 100% fake mrpaulallen65!


----------

